# Clam SALE!



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

All remaining maxima and crocea clams are $60! Red (Taipan) was bored and he decided to have a sale.  These have been in our coral vats for awhile and are all healthy and ready to go. $60! Sizes range from 4" - 6"

Gigas Clam - Not really for sale....but we can always discuss the topic and you can convince us otherwise.  

Easter Hours: Closed this Friday (April 3rd, 2015) and Sunday (April 5th, 2015). Mondays - Closed


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

Picked one up, lots of beautiful clams left!

Thanks again Red!


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks so much. It was nice meeting you today. Enjoy your new pieces.


----------

